# Black mouth cur



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Has anyone owned one and/or know how well they hunt bobcat in comparrison to other hounds? I've been doing some research on my own but, I'am hoping to hear from someone first hand that has worked this breed. Thanks

Dan


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

What would be your reason for hunting a cur rather than a hound?

Don't get me wrong, I think cur dogs are great but in order find one who can stay on track for the long hall you will most likely end up with a mix of some sort anyway. For ***** and squirrells and quick trees I think Curs are the way to go but I don't think a straight up BMC has the speed or endurance for the long chases such as bobcat and coyote.

Sean


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I know a guy that hunts **** and cats with his BMC, says they are as good as the blue ticks he used to raise.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

SPH,

No real reason for a cur over a hound. I've only been around a couple of hounds and BMC's each but, have been told and read that the BMC's tend to be more affectionate. I love there overall apearance too. I'm just looking to find out about individual expierances with this breed. Thanks


----------



## lfrisbie (Dec 17, 2005)

I live in Michigan and hunt the L.H. Ladner bred Blackmouth Cur's. They will put a cat up real quick they are silent to semi silent drift a track and tree layed up game and the ability to tree layed up game is a must in treeing Bobcat because the Bobcat doesn't just climb up a tree like a **** or a squirrel it jumps up into the tree. The Blackmouth Cur won't blow out of pocket like a hound.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

lfrisbie said:


> I live in Michigan and hunt the L.H. Ladner bred Blackmouth Cur's. They will put a cat up real quick they are silent to semi silent drift a track and tree layed up game and the ability to tree layed up game is a must in treeing Bobcat because the Bobcat doesn't just climb up a tree like a **** or a squirrel it jumps up into the tree. The Blackmouth Cur won't blow out of pocket like a hound.


How cold of a nose do your dogs have?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

SPH said:


> How cold of a nose do your dogs have?


They are so cold that he has to let them ride up-front in the cab of his truck just to warm-up before hunting.


----------



## lfrisbie (Dec 17, 2005)

If you are asking if they will run a real cold track like a hound the answer is no. Will they tree layed up game the answer is yes. The Blackmouth Cur drifts a track and are good treedogs.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I was just wondering how fresh a track needed to be for the dogs to pick up on it. 1/2hr, 1hr, 2hr.... 

I hope your not getting the impression that I am trying to turn this into a negative, I really am curious and would like to know more about your dogs. I have hunted around hounds and curs and really think the curs are more intellegent and handle better in the woods.

I have hunted around different types of curs and know they are good squirrel and **** dogs but was looking for the contrasts in style compared to a hound. What are the positives vs. the negatives of the two.

Sean


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

MOst people think that there are huge difference in the way hounds and curs hunt. In my limited experience with curs they seem to adapt to the way they are hunted. One example is that peopl say they do not hunt very deep. The one that I have hunted with the most is a female Mt. Cur, she will get just as deep as my hounds even deeper at times. 

Its also kind of tough for me to gauge how cold their nose is because when my hound strikes a track and I know its a cold one the cur wont open on it(most are silent mouthed). But the cur will tree with and sometimes ahead of the hound on this cold track. I dont know if they moved it better or if they just picked it up as it got hotter or just me tooed with the hound?? 

I do disagree that curs are more intellegent or handle better. To me that just sounds like you need to get in the woods with a better hound. the hound I hunt handkle very well they learn that before they ever get to the woods.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I have hunted around alot of hounds, whether it be **** or rabbits, and only been around a handful of cur dogs. I like both breeds but from my observations the cur is more versatile and intelligent as a breed. A hound is more one dimensional in my opinion.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Those BMC's that Loyd has are the real deal. They can find and get treed on a **** real quick. 
I've hunted with lots of hounds(rabbits & *****) and quite a few curs. I am of the opinion that the curs handle much better, and take to obedience training in ways that a hound never will. Some of these curs are as well trained as any Lab when it comes to handling. I truely believe that I could take a BMC or Mountain Cur pup, put it through the same training as I would a Lab, and get a duck dog. Curs are some of the smartest dogs that I have been around. Much more trainable than Feists that I have or had. Feists are about one notch up the ladder from a hound. Due to the terrier in them. They are smart, but strong willed and feircely independent.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I was inquiring about BMC's a few years ago. I'm still not in the position to purchase one because of the amount of traveling I do for work. I'm curious though, are there any pups to be found in the nothern lower?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Lloyd Frisbie is in mid-central Michigan and may have a litter or two a year. He has two bitches that are outstanding tree dogs. 
There is also a couple in Alpena that raises the BMC, and do alot of cat hunting with theirs. Here is a link to a post they made on M-S awhile back: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=323587


----------

